# Just dreaming of a nano tank for now, I need help learning!



## Larkspur (Jan 5, 2012)

First things first. I have never done saltwater tanks in the past.

I know that a nano tank is not the most ideal to start with since it is hard to cycle a small tank but I have no space for a large tank and if I fail I don't want to have wasted too much money on this project. But I figure I'm a fast learner and if I know the theory behind keeping saltwater it shouldn't be too hard to put into reality. 

My dream is a bit ridiculous I know, but what I want is a micro tank... 1.5g. All I want in it is some soft coral. live rock, sand, and one of those little "parasite starfish" (as the LPS calls them) you know, the ones that hide in live rocks and reproduce like mad? 

Anyway... I honestly know NOTHING about keeping saltwater tanks. I won't know any of the terminology so please be gentile! I just really want to learn. I do understand that I am putting living creatures into my hands and I really will do my very best to keep them safe and healthy which is why I have come there to find out everything I can before I start! 

I was thinking of starting this project next summer when I move into an apartment with the BF so I have some time to learn. I am sorry if I ask some very ignorant questions but I hope you all will be willing to help me! 

Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to read this. Any feedback is welcomed! 



I would like to give you some background on what I _have_ done with fish in the past.

I kept a black moor goldfish (only four years. He died very young, I know. :c) His name was... You guessed it! Larkspur! I kept him in a 15g planted tank with a snail friend. Once he passed I got my beautiful fancy goldfish, Thistle! Upgraded the tank, and added 3 white clouds. 

Then I got obsessed with the Betta fish..... I currently have 5 male Betta fish and a sorority of females. I have also raised baby Betta fish! When I move I will pass off my fancy goldfish and white clouds to my younger brother as well as some of my betta fish (He loves them so much and mom says she thinks a little responsibility would be good for him) 
So I think I will have adequate time to try a saltwater tank. 

Once again thank you for your time and I hope I can start learning very soon!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Live Rock - About Live Rock - Cycling, Buying, Grades, Curing, aquascaping live rock
What Is Protein Skimming, and How Does It Work
What Is An Aquarium Powerhead? Do I Need One?
Calcium, KH, GH, pH, Electrolytes & Magnesium in Aquariums; Mineral Ions, Cations
How to Set Up a Saltwater Aquarium - How to SetUp a Salt water Fish Aquarium
Live Rock Hitch Hikers
Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.
Water Changes in the Cycling Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Don't Water Changes Keep the Biological Filter from Maturing?
Fish Index
Let me know if I left anything out.


----------



## Larkspur (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you so much! I would never have known to look up all of these things! The only thing I knew when existed was the special lighting an even then I had no idea where to find the information!! I have not read threw everything yet but I can't wait to learn!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Use your phone to take the pic. Then upload that to your computer pics, then yoiu can do it.


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

In a tank that small, you aren't going to use a protein skimmer. Just premix some water in a 5 gal bucket and make frequent changes--like twice a week. It won't be a big deal to do the changes. You can just dip a container in the tank and bail the water out. You might even be able to pour it out. If it is near a window or some sort of external bright light and there is an open top or at least a hole in the top, you could put a red mangrove in it. This tree can be trimmed bonsai style and it would do a great job of keeping your tank clean. If it works, you might even be able to cut back on the water changes. Have you considered going a bit larger? Say 4 gal? There is a tank system on Amazon that I have been wanting to get for myself for a while, just to show people what could be done. It's called FT1203SL: Finnex Pico Aquarium Deluxe+ BW Silver


----------



## rizza77 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's what you'll find in The Nano Reef: Your First Saltwater Aquarium:

A step-by-step guide on getting started.

I've included everything from how to mix saltwater to when you'll be ready to stock your fish. It's all here -- the ins and outs of live rock, the importance of water movement, what kind of lighting you'll need.

The pros and cons of nano tanks. Despite what you may have read or heard, there are a great many advantages to smaller tanks over larger ones. And of course, there are disadvantages as well. This is info every hobbyist should know.

A brief and fun history of the saltwater hobby. I bet you didn't know the same easy and natural principles for keeping nanos were the means behind the very first marine tanks!

What kinds of fish, invertebrates, and corals that do well in nano tanks, and the ones to avoid.

An equipment checklist, starting from the bare essentials to the recommended stuff that I use.

The dangers of the LFS -- which is the hobbyist term for your local fish store. Many stores can spot a beginner a mile away and will take advantage of you, fleece your hard earned dough, and probably ultimately doom your tank! With my guide, you'll know exactly what to buy and what not to buy and be out of there in no time.

Information on really tiny tanks -- 5, 2, and less than 1 gallon systems!


----------

